
What Every Programmer Should Know About Memory (2007) [pdf] - GmeSalazar
https://people.freebsd.org/~lstewart/articles/cpumemory.pdf
======
kenferry
This is an incredibly useful guide, but it starts out with transistor level
stuff that I at least find much less relevant.

The good stuff starts at section 3, CPU Caches.

~~~
yvdriess
I found it insightful as it makes you realize the following important
takeaway: we can still improve bandwidth, but not latency.

------
jfaucett
this is a good article, I remember it from a while back. Does anyone know what
the rule is on duplicates? How do some come through? I always just get
redirected to a reference for the old posting.

~~~
dang
> Does anyone know what the rule is on duplicates?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
jfaucett
thank you, just finished reading the FAQ - also discovered how a poll is made
in the process - I always thought that was just a karma level thing :)

------
wfunction
Duplicate...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=58627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=58627)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3919429](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3919429)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8216215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8216215)

~~~
umanwizard
What's the point of comments like this?

~~~
s_dev
There were so few comments in this thread I ended up reading through the
comments in the other ones. One of those links is far more rich in discussion.

~~~
e12e
Presumably this one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3919429](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3919429)

